# Offshore this weekend?



## scarfus (Jul 18, 2012)

Who's up to head offshore this weekend? I've been out dragging dusters a few times this week off Perdido beach, and having some great results! I actually hooked up with my first sailfish about a half mile offshore, but unfortunately he spit the hook before I could get him in close. 

I've been rolling solo, so I've been reluctant to head out any considerable distance. So, anyone want to get out there? I'm still sort of a noob to the area (and to kayak fishing in general), but im learning fast and am fully outfitted. I just need some guidance on where to go! I'd love to drop some baits and get some snapper and cobia, and it'd be great to run into some mahi or another sail. I'm up for anything. 

Who's in?


----------



## Bo Keifus (May 9, 2012)

im down! Saturday, pending the weather, would be a good day to get the yak wet


----------



## leeroy87 (May 20, 2012)

where you thinking of launching? im thinking saturday as well pending weather. im in pensacola.


----------



## islandmanmitch (Jun 17, 2012)

I am shooting for Navarre Saturday.


----------



## scarfus (Jul 18, 2012)

islandmanmitch said:


> I am shooting for Navarre Saturday.


count me in!


----------



## Bo Keifus (May 9, 2012)

Scarfus, I'm thinking about going to perdido Saturday. Where do most people launch from over there? Ive never fished that area


----------



## MrPhoShiz (Sep 22, 2010)

If you can get onto Johnson's beach launch from there. Otherwise the first or second public beaches on the eastern end of period before you get to Johnson's beach. There's a artificial "reef" that is called the fish haven. Plenty of fish around there


----------



## Robin (Mar 22, 2011)

The Pickens Rd. is open..............................


----------



## dvldocz (Nov 9, 2011)

I might be lloking to hit up Navarre on Sunday. I am going to see if bigkidneys wants to go...weather permitting.


----------



## PAWGhunter (Feb 3, 2010)

Possibly going to hit Navarre Saturday, but I'll make my decision tomorrow. Haven't been out in a while, so I need to make it out.


----------



## vickroid (Jun 2, 2012)

*Offshore Sat*

My wife, a buddy and I are looking to hit Navarre Saturday as well. We were thinking not far from the pier. If anyone that is going wouldn't mind a little company let me know time and place.


----------



## leeroy87 (May 20, 2012)

im going to pickens in about 15 min


----------



## islandmanmitch (Jun 17, 2012)

vickroid said:


> My wife, a buddy and I are looking to hit Navarre Saturday as well. We were thinking not far from the pier. If anyone that is going wouldn't mind a little company let me know time and place.


I'll be in a ivory dune (kinda white) Hobie tandem with my neice riding shotgun. We will launch at the east end of the pier parking lot sometime between 0700-0800 if we are able to leave the house on time.


----------



## captgoody (Oct 4, 2007)

Since I got this friends yak a couple months ago, I have only been in the sound. Unfortunately, I have a military deployment this w/e until the 23rd but when I return, I would like to go with some folks. Can someone provide me a list of needed items so I can prepare AND is a 12' Cobra Fish'N Dive - paddle powered - large enough to go out offshore?


----------



## spec-tacular! (Aug 20, 2012)

Yea im with you captgoody id love if some body would post a list of must haves to fish off shore in a yak! Used to fish off shore all the time but i was always in a boat!


----------



## scarfus (Jul 18, 2012)

Bo, lets hit perdido tomorrow morning. What time do you want to meet up?


----------



## vickroid (Jun 2, 2012)

islandmanmitch said:


> I'll be in a ivory dune (kinda white) Hobie tandem with my neice riding shotgun. We will launch at the east end of the pier parking lot sometime between 0700-0800 if we are able to leave the house on time.


Well unfortunately my buddy has to work mids tonight and is not going to get off early like we planned, therefore we are pushing to Sunday. THere is a greater chance of rain but if it is clear in the a.m. we are going for it. So now if anyone is getting at Navarre Sunday we would like the company.


----------



## scarfus (Jul 18, 2012)

What time are people heading out of navarre tomorrow?


----------



## vickroid (Jun 2, 2012)

scarfus said:


> What time are people heading out of navarre tomorrow?


 Going to leave just east of the pier, and plan to be on the water around 6-630ish.


----------



## islandmanmitch (Jun 17, 2012)

vickroid said:


> Well unfortunately my buddy has to work mids tonight and is not going to get off early like we planned, therefore we are pushing to Sunday. THere is a greater chance of rain but if it is clear in the a.m. we are going for it. So now if anyone is getting at Navarre Sunday we would like the company.


It was to rough to go out Saturday but my neice picked up a load of shells and driftwood. We spent the rest of the day exploring Eglin reservation. Buck Pond is full of stumps but Boiling Creek was great.


----------

